# Empire- new unit ideas



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

I think it would be a good Idea for empire to have a sort of lothern sea gaurd unit, mabie somethin to do with nuln or hochland. What I've done is converted a squad of swordsmen with pistols and I'm going to paint then in nuln colours. I was thinking of calling them Nuln gunnery gaurd and a rule that means they may chose stand and shoot charge reaction but may not use the pistols as a ranged wepon (due to marching and reloadin and stuff) What'd you think? any other ideas for new empire units?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I think thats a cool fluff idea, i can imagine them as a mercenary unit more than actually empire troops but sounds great.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

well I thought as nuln is bassically centred around black powder wepons (it being where all cannons and stuff are made) they would have a few more pistols or general black powder wepons to go around so even the combat units have some sort of black powder wepon but I can see where your comeing from.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Can we see some pics, it sounds ace.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

A cool unit to have would be a unit of handgunners with real long bayonets. They would have the same rules as the other handgunners except that they could fight in two ranks. Maybe give them the option to have light armor. Say for one more point per model. What do you think?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sword + Pistol rule means they can ALWAYS stand and shoot and get +1A in CC as a pistol counts as a hand weapon.

Sick enough imo.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds good to me effigy22, logical


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah cool ideas would be fun to have in a battle :grin: I'll try and get some pics but nothing special. All i did was get the pistols in the holsters that you get with the pistolier kit and glued them onto some swordsmen.


----------

